# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  مكافحة الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

*مكافحة الإرهاب*
*توطئة
لن نكون مبالغين إن زعمنا بأنه لم يحظ موضوع في هذه الأيام من النقاش والأخذ والرد بمثل ما حظي به الإرهاب ومكافحته، بل تجاوز الأمر الإطار النظري إلى أن أصبح فيصلاً في تكوين العلاقات الدولية أو انفصالها؛ ولا غرابة في الأمر، فالموضوع يتعلق بحياة الأمم والناس، وأمنهم، ومصيرهم، وقد يتجاوز ذلك إلى ما هو أبعد.
ويخيّل لنا أن الإرهاب لم يبدأ إلاّ في عصرنا الحاضر، وتحديداً بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001م، ولكن الحقيقة غير ذلك، إذ بدأ الإرهاب بمفهومه العام منذ فترة طويلة، وقد عمّ شرّه وطمّت آثاره كثيراً من بلدان العالم شرقه وغربه؛ إذ نسمع عنه ونراه في بلدان كثيرة مثل: اليابان، وسيريلانكا، وأيرلندا، وأسبانيا، والهند، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وكولومبيا، والأرجنتين، وغير هذه البلدان كثير؛ وهذا الاتساع المكاني والعمق التاريخي هو ما سوّغ وصفه بالظاهرة العالمية.
وظاهرة الإرهاب تمنح الباحث حريّة الاختيار عندما يريد أن يبحث فيها أو أن يعالجها، إذ يمكن معالجة الظاهرة والبحث فيها من خلال مناهج عدّة، مثل: المنهج النفسي، والأيديولوجي، والاجتماعي، والسياسي، والاقتصادي، والتاريخي ... إلخ. ولا يعني هذا الغِنَى في التنوع أو التعدّد في المناهج أن الإرهاب بوصفه حدَثاً لا ينطوي إلاّ على محور واحد من هذه المحاور، إذ يغدو من الواضح أن هذه المحاور تحضّر جميعها في أي حدثٍ إرهابي، بل هو نتيجة لتشابكها، ولكن قد يتفاوت ثِقلها، فيرجّح بعضها بعضاً، مما يحدو بالباحث إلى تغليب درس أحدها دون الآخر.
في هذه المقالة، سوف نحاول أن نرسم إطاراً عاماً، يمكن من خلاله أن نتتبع بعد ذلك كلّ ما يمكن أن يتصل بالإرهاب، كي نصل إلى الطريقة المثلى لمكافحته.*
*تعريف الإرهاب**

أول ما يتبادر إلى الذهن أن هناك أعمالاً، أو أحداثاً كثيرة يمكن أن تلتبس في مفاهيمها العامة بمفهوم الإرهاب، فمحصلتها النهائية هي الدمار والخراب والقتل، من ذلك: التمرّد، وحرب العصابات، والجريمة، والمقاومة، والردع، والثورة... وغير ذلك. وبالرغم من هذا الاحتمال، إلاّ أن اللبس ينتفي عندما نتفحص السياق الذي يحدث فيه كل صنف وملابساته وعناصره وأطرافه؛ فالمحصّلة النهائية ليست الفيصل الحدّي، وإن تشابهت النتائج واختلفت المقادير. إذا أدركنا هذه الأبعاد، فإنه يغدو من السهل على الأقل في المستوى النظري، أن نميّز كل عمل، ونحدد سماته، ونرسم إطاره، ونجلّي معالمه التي تدل على هويته. ليكون التمييز هو المنطلق البين إلى معالجته، والتعامل معه.
وبما أننا نصبّ الحديث هنا عن الإرهاب تحديداً؛ فإن تحديد كنهه هو المنطلق الأساس للحديث عن الإرهاب بوصفه ظاهرة، وإن كان هذا مطلباً أساساً، إلاّ أنه مطلب تكتنفه الصعوبة، فبالبرغم من وحدة الحدث وتجسّده على أرض الواقع، إلاّ أن تعريفه يظل شائكاً، ومرد ذلك لا يتصل بالفعل ذاته، بقدر ما يتصل بمن يريد أن يعرفه؛ فأي تعريف للإرهاب ينطوي على أبعاد كثيرة، فهو في نهاية المطاف صورة للمعرِّف، مجسد لخصائصه، وليس أدل على ذلك من عدم قدرة الأمم المتحدة في التوصّل إلى تعريف واحد للإرهاب، بالرغم من أهمية ذلك لها، إذ يعدّ تحديد وتعريف الإرهاب لهذه المؤسسة العالمية بمثابة حجر الزاوية في إدارة أعمالها تجاه هذه الظاهرة.
ويعدُّ قصد المعرِّف من أهم الأبعاد التي تسهم في اختلاف تعريف الإرهاب، فينتج عنه تعريف ينتمي إلى المفهوم التداولي لا المفهوم الدلالي البحت الذي يخلو من القصد. كما يعتبر موقعه في خريطة الحدَث أو الأحداث من الأطر التي توجّه تحديد وتعريف الإرهاب عنده، ولا نغفل الأهداف المُبتغاة من وراء تحديد الإرهاب بصورة معيّنة، وما يتبع ذلك من أعمال قد ينوي المعرّف القيام بها في المستقبل.
هنا تتداخل المصالح، وتبرز الهويّات، وتتجسد الأهداف في هذه التعريفات أو تلك. إذ نجد نتيجة لهذه الاختلافات، عدداً من التعريفات التي قد يصل التباعد بينها إلى حدّ التباين. وعليه، فمدار الأمر ليس البحث عن تعريف الإرهاب تعريفاً جامعاً مانعاً كما يطمح إليه المناطقة، فذلك أمر "دونه خرط القتاد" كما تقول العرب. فما يوصف بعمل إرهابي عند مجموعة ما أو دولة، أو مؤسسة قد يتخذ وصفاً مغايراً عند مجموعة أخرى انطلاقاً من اختلاف سياق الموقف الذي تنبعث منه رؤية كل طرف منهما. 
ولنضرب على هذا الاختلاف مثلاً بتعدد تعريف الإرهاب داخل الدولة الواحدة، وذلك لدى بعض المؤسسات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، مثل: مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي، ووزارة الخارجية، ووزارة الدفاع، إذ نتج عن محاولتهم تعريف الإرهاب تعريفات مختلفة، بالرغم من أننا نفترض أن يكون التعريف واحداً؛ لأن هذه المؤسسات وإن تعددت تنتمي كلها إلى دولة واحدة، وتبتغي تحقيق غايات موحدة، ولها جميعاً الخلفية الثقافية ذاتها، ويتضح التباين في تعريف الإرهاب عندما ينعكس منه، بل وينبني عليه تصنيف بعض المنظمات، فعلى سبيل المثال تصنّف الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية منظمة حماس الفلسطينية بأنها منظمة إرهابية، في حين يصنفها الفلسطينيون وغيرهم بأنها منظمة مقاومة تدافع عن حق الفلسطينيين.
وتنبع أهمية تحديد الإرهاب من كونه هو اللبنة الأولى في سكّ العلاقة وتحديد الأدوار وعقد الاتفاقات بين الأطراف والدول انطلاقاً إلى رسم الاستراتيجيات، وتوزيع المهمات، وتنفيذ العمليات. ولذلك، فتعريف الإرهاب، واختيار الطريقة المثلى لمكافحته تعود إلى الدولة المعنية بذلك، وفق ثقافتها، وأهميتها، ووضعها الداخلي، فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها عندئذٍ.*
*أسباب الإرهاب**

قد يكون الإرهاب عَرَض أو مَرض، وهذا ما يتصوره بعض الباحثين عندما يصنّفون الإرهاب على أنه إما: تكتيك ليس إلاّ، أو منطق للتعبير.
وببساطة، قد يكون الإرهاب من جهة أولى حدثاً تكتيكياً يريد الإرهابيون أن يلفتوا بإحداثه الأنظار إليهم، أو إلى قضيتهم، وأن يكسبوا تأييد الجماهير وتعبئتهم من أجل أن يكسبوا مؤازرتهم، أي أنهم يريدون أن يشاهدهم الكثير من الناس لا أن يتسببوا في قتلهم؛ كما قد يكون من جهة أخرى منطقاً يتخذه الإرهابيون، ويؤمنون به للتعبير عما يكنّونه تجاه أهدافهم الكبرى، فهم لا يرون له بدلاً، ولا يبغون عنه حِولاً؛ ولهذا فقد يركزون على التدمير المادي بشتى أصنافه في الحالة الأولى، أما في الحالة الأخرى فهم يركّزون على القتل أكثر.
وبغضّ النظر عن أي من الحالتين السابقتين، فإن الإرهاب بوصفه حدثاً مادياً من الأعراض التي يجب البحث فيها للتوصُّل إلى المرض، تماماً كما يعمل الأطباء عندما ينْفُذون من تحليل الأعراض إلى تحديد الأمراض، فلا يمكن أن يحدث عمل إرهابي دون أسباب تسوق فاعله، وتدفعه نحو ارتكابه. ويمكن أن نوجز الأسباب عامة في الأسباب: الشخصية، والعِرقيّة، والأيديولوجية، والسياسية.
ويتفرع عن كل سبب من هذه الأسباب العامة أسباب متفرعة عنها كثيرة، وسواء اتفق الناس مع هذه الأسباب أم رفضوها، فإنه يظل البحث فيها وفي طبيعتها ومنطقيتها أمرٌ لا محيد عنه، ومسألة لا مفر منها، لمن أراد أن ينجح في مكافحة الأعمال الإرهابية. وذلك عندما يكتشف الأسباب، ويقف على العِلَل، من خلال إجراء الدراسات النظرية والعملية، باستعمال أدوات البحث العلمية، وتوظيف القدرات المنطقية.*
*دوائر الإرهاب**

الإرهاب، وإن كان حَدثاً ذا نتيجة مادية، إلاّ أنه بالنظر إلى علاقته بالمجتمع المحيط، يمكن أن نتخيله بوصفه دائرة صغيرة تتمركز في دائرة أكبر مقسّمة إلى ألوان دائرية متعددة، ويمثل كل لون دائرةً ذات علاقة ما بتغذية الإرهاب، إما من قريب أو بعيد، وتؤطّر كل دائرة من الدوائر المتتابعة الدائرة التي تقع داخلها، حتى ننتهي إلى المحيط الخارجي الذي يمثّل الدائرة النهائية، وتتفاوت أهمية الدائرة بقدر بُعدها عن الدائرة المركز (الإرهاب). وكل دائرة من هذه الدوائر تجسّد صنفاً مهماً من الأصناف ذات العلاقة بحدوث الإرهاب، وهذه الأصناف ووفقاً لقربها من دائرة الإرهاب بالاتجاه إلى الخارج هي: المساندون، والمتعاطفون، وأخيراً العامة الذين لا يضطلعون بدور مهم في وقت حدوث الإرهاب أو بعده بقليل.
وبناء على ذلك، فكل صنف يتطلب قدراً من التعامل معه يساوي دوره في ظاهرة الإرهاب، ولكن المشكل في الأمر، هو كيف يمكن أن نحدد متى يمكن أن نعتبر المنتمي إلى دائرة ما من ضمن عناصر الإرهاب، وهل يتساوى كل أفراد تلك الدائرة في العمل والأثَر، وكيف يمكن أن نضيّق الدوائر بدلاً من توسيعها؟ وهذا كله يدخل في المحور التالي.*
*استراتيجية المكافحة**

لا يمكن مكافحة الإرهاب باستعمال طريقة واحدة، لذلك تتوخى الجهة وتكون الدولة عادة أن تصل إلى الطريقة المثلى لمحافحة الإرهاب، لتحقِّق أفضل النتائج بأقل الخسائر المادية والبشرية. ويتم ذلك بعد أن تدرس وتحلل المشكلة التي تمثل لبّ ظاهرة الإرهاب بدراسة أبعادها، وأسبابها، والدوافع التي أدّت إلى اعتناقها بوصفها فكرة، وتنفيذها بوصفها حدثاً. كل ذلك سيؤدي إلى رسم استراتيجية وطنية عليا لمكافحة الإرهاب يصادق عليها رأس الدولة، ويكون من مهام الاستراتيجية أن تقلّص من مد ظاهرة الإرهاب، تمهيداً للقضاء عليها، وجعلها نسياً منسياً.
وتنبني الاستراتيجية العليا على فلسفة تتفق مع وضع الدولة عالمياً ومحلياً، وتنطوي على غايات عامة، وأهداف واضحة، ومعالم بيّنة. ويجب أن يكون رسم الاستراتيجية محكماً، ليؤدي إلى الغايات العامة من دحر الإرهابيين، والقضاء على الإرهاب، وتقليص بواعثه وعوامله، والدفاع عن حياض الوطن، كما ينبغي تحديد الأهداف المتفرعة من الغايات العامة التي تتجسد من خلالها؛ على أن تضع الاستراتيجية في حسبانها كل المشكلات التي يمكن أن تفاقم ظاهرة الإرهاب، أو تعمل على تأجيج نيرانها، أو إطالة أمدها، أو تأجيل القضاء عليها.
ولتنفيذ هذه الاستراتيجية، يجب أن ينبثق منها استراتيجيات فرعية تكون قادرة على نقلها من البعد النظري إلى الواقع العملي، تسهم كل منها في القيام بدورها، طبقاً لتخصصها، ووفقاً لإمكاناتها. ويمكن أن نمثّل لهذه الاستراتيجيات باستراتيجية الدفاع لمكافحة الإرهاب، والاستراتيجية الاجتماعية، والاستراتيجية التعليمية، والاستراتيجية الأمنية، والاستراتيجية الاقتصادية... وهلمّ جرا.
وعليه، فينبغي أن تجسّد كل استراتيجية فرعية بعداً استراتيجياً واحداً، من خلال تحديد الغايات، والوسائل، والطرق. وهنا تضطلع إحدى المؤسسات الرسمية المعنية بصياغتها وتنفيذها والإشراف عليها، وقد تدعو طبيعة البُعد أو المعالجة إلى تعاون أكثر من مؤسسة واحدة لتنفيذ تلك الاستراتيجية الفرعية. ومن الأهمية بمكان أن تنسّق هذه المؤسسات كي تضمن تكامل الاستراتيجيات الفرعية فيما بينها، وتكفل تحقيق أهداف الاستراتيجية الوطنية العليا، بأن تسدّ الخُلل الناجمة، وأن تردم الهوّة الناتجة عن اختلاف التخصصات وتداخل المفاهيم.
وكما انطوت الاستراتيجية العامة على أهداف عليا واضحة، فإنه من نافلة القول، إنه لا محيص لكل استراتيجية من أن تحدد أهدافها بوضوح، مسترشدة بغايات الاستراتيجية العليا. ويصبح ضرورة أن تنطلق مكافحة الإرهاب من المستوى العملياتي، من خلال خطوط العمليات المناسبة، ويتم تنفيذها على هيئة حملات متناسقة ومناسبة ليحقق كل منها هدفاً معينا، بهذا سوف تتكامل الحملات، فخطوط العمليات تبعاً لذلك، وهكذا.
في الختام، ندرك أن الحديث عن ظاهرة الإرهاب هو حديث ذو شجون، وعزاؤنا أن ما تقدم، ما هو إلاّ تلميحات عامة جداً، وخطوط عريضة لما سوف نعالجه بما يستحق من تفصيل غير ممل إن شاء الله في أعداد قادمة*

----------


## مظهر

الاستاذ الكريم..اطلعت على ماكتبته عن الارهاب..وكان موضوع جيد واستهلاله جميلة ونريد ان تدخل في الموضوع مباشرة..لان الحديث عن العموميات في موضوع مثل الارهاب غير مجدي
بانتظار افكار الجميلية والمركزو في القريب العاجل ..ولك مني كل محبة واحترام..

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع


موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------

